# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  per aktivizimin e windows

## tositosi

Pershendetje , kam nje problem, e kam windows 10 po ma qet Activate windos , a kam mundsi dikush mem ndihmu ?

----------


## Akuamarini

mundesh me provu kete.
ka shume ne ytobe mundesh mi provu 




Download link: http://destyy.com/wKbYfG (updated Aug 14, 2018

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

@Akuamarini

kujdes me cfare ke postuar
eshte FAKE



@tositosi

ke win version ke?

----------


## tositosi

i nderuar kam Windos 10 pro 64 bit

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

@tositosi

jep 1 nga 1 komandat (start/run/cmd)


```
https://pastebin.com/raw/p1szJshm
```

ose

shkarko 

```
https://dbr.ee/ZQqt
```

 & beje run si administrator

----------


## Akuamarini

une me ket program e kam activizu windows 10 pro



shiko vidion dhe ketu poshte e ki programin qe e aktivizu
Download link.http://zipansion.com/1gnQ8

----------


## tositosi

e testova te dy metodat por prap problemi eshte i njejte

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

> e testova te dy metodat por prap problemi eshte i njejte


posto cfare te del kur jep komanden


```
cscript //nologo %systemroot%\System32\slmgr.vbs /dlv
```

----------


## Akuamarini

Windows Activation:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xrxmqjg79o4...

----------


## tositosi

nuk po bon prap i njejti problem

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

@tositosi

hajt shendet o tosi  :kryqezohen:

----------


## Akuamarini

# Cmd Commands :
 cscript slmgr.vbs /upk
cscript slmgr.vbs /ipk MH37W-N47XK-V7XM9-C7227-GCQG9
cscript slmgr.vbs /skms kms.lotro.cc
 cscript slmgr.vbs /ato

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

@Akuamarini 

key qe postove eshte per Win 10 RTM *ProfessionalN*

----------


## tositosi

mu po me duhet per Windows 10 pro

----------


## tositosi

nuk funksionon

----------


## Akuamarini

> # Cmd Commands :
>  cscript slmgr.vbs /upk
> cscript slmgr.vbs /ipk MH37W-N47XK-V7XM9-C7227-GCQG9
> cscript slmgr.vbs /skms kms.lotro.cc
>  cscript slmgr.vbs /ato


"Windows 10 Supported Editions"
"Product Keys"

Home/Core
TX9XD-98N7V-6WMQ6-BX7FG-H8Q99        

Home/Core (C.S)
PVMJN-6DFY6-9CCP6-7BKTT-D3WVR

Home/Core (S.L)                  
7HNRX-D7KGG-3K4RQ-4WPJ4-YTDFH            

Home/Core N                        
3KHY7-WNT83-DGQKR-F7HPR-844BM  

Professional                          
W269N-WFGWX-YVC9B-4J6C9-T83GX

Professional N                      
MH37W-N47XK-V7XM9-C7227-GCQG9

Enterprise                                
NPPR9-FWDCX-D2C8J-H872K-2YT43

Enterprise N                           
DPH2V-TTNVB-4X9Q3-TJR4H-KHJW4

Education                                
NW6C2-QMPVW-D7KKK-3GKT6-VCFB2

Education N                           
2WH4N-8QGBV-H22JP-CT43Q-MDWWJ

Enterprise 2015 (LTSB)        
WNMTR-4C88C-JK8YV-HQ7T2-76DF9

Enterprise 2015 (LTSB N)      
2F77B-TNFGY-69QQF-B8YKP-D69TJ

Enterprise 2016 (LTSB)         
DCPHK-NFMTC-H88MJ-PFHPY-QJ4BJ

Enterprise 2016 (LTSB N)        
QFFDN-GRT3P-VKWWX-X7T3R-8B639

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

@Akuamarini 





> posto cfare te del kur jep komanden
> 
> 
> ```
> cscript //nologo %systemroot%\System32\slmgr.vbs /dlv
> ```

----------


## tositosi

Software licensing service version: 10.0.14393.351

Name: Windows(R), Professional edition
Description: Windows(R) Operating System, VOLUME_KMSCLIENT channel
Activation ID: 2de67392-b7a7-462a-b1ca-108dd189f588
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 03612-03311-000-000001-03-1033-14393.0000-2702017
Product Key Channel: Volume :egjiptiane: VLK
Installation ID: 65782407916424217733614635752367303615351504027922  5250613374720
Partial Product Key: T83GX
License Status: Notification
Notification Reason: 0xC004F00F.
Remaining Windows rearm count: 1001
Remaining SKU rearm count: 1001
Trusted time: 8/16/2018 10:36:51 AM
Configured Activation Type: KMS
Please use slmgr.vbs /ato to activate and update KMS client information in order to update values.


kjo po del

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

duket ok

jepi keto komanda 1 nga 1 dhe posto perseri cfare te del ne cdo komande


```
cscript //nologo %systemroot%\System32\slmgr.vbs /skms kms.digiboy.ir
cscript //nologo %systemroot%\System32\slmgr.vbs /ato
cscript //nologo %systemroot%\System32\slmgr.vbs /dlv
```

----------


## tositosi

Error: 0xC004F074 The Software Licensing Service reported that the computer could not be activated. No Key Management Service (KMS) could be contacted. Please see the Application Event Log for additional information.

Name: Windows(R), Professional edition
Description: Windows(R) Operating System, VOLUME_KMSCLIENT channel
Activation ID: 2de67392-b7a7-462a-b1ca-108dd189f588
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 03612-03311-000-000001-03-1033-14393.0000-2702017
Product Key Channel: Volume :egjiptiane: VLK
Installation ID: 65782407916424217733614635752367303615351504027922  5250613374720
Partial Product Key: T83GX
License Status: Notification
Notification Reason: 0xC004F00F.
Remaining Windows rearm count: 1001
Remaining SKU rearm count: 1001
Trusted time: 8/16/2018 4:19:43 PM
Configured Activation Type: KMS
Please use slmgr.vbs /ato to activate and update KMS client information in order to update values.

----------

